# New aditions to 55 gallon tank



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Currently in the 55 gallon tank: 8 serpae tetras, 4 corydoras schwartzi.
I went to my LFS today and saw some great fish I'd like to get. I saw some beautiful black neon tetras but I wonder if they are too small and the serpaes would be mean to them, and I also saw some amazing royal plecos (they are about 10cm and cost only 12€) and I wanted to get one of these but I would come tomorrow to buy it. Would there be any problems? I heard these plecos need driftwood and I already have driftwood in my tank, but do I need to worry about anything else? Please reply fast because those plecos are looking absolutely gorgeous and I think they'll sell them all quickly so I really have to go get one tomorrow if there is no problem.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The black neons will be fine with the serpaes.The black neons get bigger than regular neons.I have no info on royal pleco.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Found this useful article on Royal Plecos:

Royal Plecos (Full Article) | Freshwater | Feature Articles | TFH Magazine®

And here's a good one on the Black Neon Tetra:

Black Neon Tetra, Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi Characin Fish Guide


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! I'm thinking maybe 8-10 black neon tetras then, what do you think? Well in that article about the pleco says fin nippers should be avoided because of the pleco being slow moving... but I think with lots of hidding places and the plecos being nocturnal there should be no problem, also the nipping habit of the serpaes is lower if in a school of more than 6 right? What do you think, should I go for it? I'm really excited with these plecos, you should see how beautiful they are!


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

oh... I've been reading now and I just found some bad things, looks like they grow up to 45cm and when they get big they get pretty ugly! What a shame, they look beautiful when they're young... might give up on that one


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

I've also red that they eat really really a big amount of driftwood and they produce lots of faeces that contaminate the water, not good at all


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That last statement had to make me laugh. I have so many plecos that are wood eaters and yes they are big poop machines, but weekly vac and water changes will help that. I have one common pleco that is 18 inches and one that is 11 inches. Plus maybe about 100 + other plecos.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh you're a pleco pro then! I never had a pleco because they grow too much for my tank size, I now have a 55 gallon but previously I only had two 10 gallons...


----------

